# Are these breeders reliable?



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

I might get a hedgehog soon, and I found a few breeders around my area.(I live in Houston, TX) They aren't on the breeder list. I emailed the only breeder on the list in Texas who informed me that he no longer breeds hedgehogs. Do you know if these breeders are reliable?
*-Mrs. Tiggy Winkle's Hedgehogs* http://texashedgehogs.webs.com/
*- Bayou Bend* (They are the closest to me) http://www.bayou-bend.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=2
*-Plano Pets *(the breeder I emailed referred me to these guys) http://www.planopets.net/

Please help! Thanks 

**EDIT**
I was also wondering about S&S Exotic Pets. I wouldn't buy my hedgehog from there since I've heard bad reviews, but do you think I should still go just to interact with and see the hedgies since I've never held one or anything? (They are really close to me also)


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

i know mrs. tiggywinkles i reliable, but im not sure about the others. i got theo from catherine kelly, who lives in mckinney, texas. i had a pretty nice experience with her. theo was also very chea, which wasnt why i chose her, but it was a plus.

HedgieMama! is located in McKinney, TX (Just North of Plano!) Our focus is on raising healthy hedgehogs and providing education and support to buyers. We have the help you might need! Our herd consists of 1 female and 2 male hedgehogs. Our female, Fiesty Girl, is a Champagne Albino. Our male hedgehogs, Sweetie & Ollie, are both Salt & Peppers. Shipping is NOT available, but we are happy to meet you as long as the weather is cool enough to allow our hedgies to travel in the car!

email: [email protected]

McKinney, TX 75070-4478


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

My babies are from Mrs. Tiggy Winkles. They come with a life time "warranty" from genetic diseases/disorders. They are certified vet checked by an exotics vet (she owns hedgies) before they go to their new homes. And her breeding hedgies are registered and you get the paperwork so it's easy to register your babies. As far as USDA goes they are the only licensed breader in North Texas that I have found. 

Please do NOT buy from Plano Pets. They are notorious about selling sick and mistreated animals. They are one of the pet stores that would buy from the group that got busted in Arlington.

It way my understanding that the McKinney breeder was shut down because of lack of licenses, but they could have started breading again or this could be someone different.

I don't know about the other group, but if they are selling/breading make sure they are licensed to do so. Check them out closely. I'd visit if you are close enough.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would go with Tiggywinkles if you can.

S&S would not likely let you see how they keep their hedgies (unless they have a "display" cage). They are a mass breeder/wholesaler and most of their animals aren't kept where the public can see.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

this was posted on the Hedgehog Breeders Alliance yahoo group.



> Please note the following breeders have been removed from the HBA membership due to COE violations:
> 
> Amanda Tomasch-Texas
> Mrs. Tiggly Winkle's Hedgehogs
> Violations: Breeding rescues without lineage, falsifying pedigree information to the IHA Registry, selling unhealthy animals.


I don't know anything about it just passing the info on


----------



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

hmmm... :\ I think I might still visit her, but do you know of any other hedgehog breeders in texas?


----------



## HarrytheHedgehog (Feb 10, 2010)

i got my hedgie from Mrs Tiggy Winkles. Well it was a bit challenging but i got the hedgie. What happened was that when we went to pick up the hedgie when she told us to. She said we couldnt take the hedgie yet because all the hedgies had a cold and she said she sent out emails to everyone saying that, i never got that email. We also got a cage from her and that was just another big mess. All the hedgies seemed fine and i dont think they bred the rescues cause they were kept in different cages and away from the other hedgies, but i dont know.


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

All of Amanda's rescues are spayed or neutered when vet approves that they are healthy enough. 

I've only known her a few months, but I did meet the parents of both of my babies, and have Vet certifications for their health, and a contract that states if they have genetic defects then the hedgie will be replaced (ugh what an ugly term). 

She works with Dr. Jennifer Thedford at Parker Animal and Bird Clinic to do all of the alters and for the certs prior to adoption. 

Since Dr. Thedford owns hedgies maybe her clinic could give you a suggestion on places to get them?

I actuallly have one of the rescues that Lisa Ann transported from Austin to Amanda last week. I know Amy's not being bred since she's at my house. 

Oh and the cages...lol...I watched the Federal Express person destroy a couple by tossing them out of his truck.

I was visiting at least once a week for the month before Brina came home with me. 

I obviously don't know the rules breeders have to follow, these are just my observations from being at her business. I know not every thing is perfect in her establishment and I don't agree with everything she says (she doesn't like the idea of feeding cat food, and purely recommends Spikes food). I trust the hedgies are healthy as far as I've seen and I've handled quite a few of them. She seems to be pretty committed to what she does. 

I'm on the board of a cat rescue group and know from experience doing any kind of work with animals is far from an exact science and you'll always have people disatisfied and there will always be someone that sees something they don't like. It's those poeple that hollar the loudest. 

It really is a personal decision that you have to make. There is always a risk with animals no matter how healthy they may look or how healthy someone tells you they are.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The HBA would not have removed her without good reason....but if she was removed why is she still listed in the HBA breeder listings?
http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/texas.htm

EDIT:She is removed from the hba breeders listings,I made a mistake sorry.


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

LarryT said:


> The HBA would not have removed her without good reason....but if she was removed why is she still listed in the HBA breeder listings?
> http://hedgehogbreederalliance.org/texas.htm


Larry, I just checked and her listing isn't there. I've also noticed that she's removed their logo from her website so something could have happened in the last week or so?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mkmanuel said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > The HBA would not have removed her without good reason....but if she was removed why is she still listed in the HBA breeder listings?
> ...


   my bad I made a mistake.


----------

